# Guide To Fitting Elastic on milbro style



## ZacsimmO

*How to guide* 
Firstly you will need 2 foot of elastic 2 pins a pair of catapult forks a pouch and some strong fishing line.​ 





 Double the line over and put it through the hole then put the elastic through the line and pull it back through the hole under tension until it forms a rubber loop.​ 





 When the loop is in place push the metal locking pin into the loop and pull the elastic tight.​ 





 Cut off the excess elastic.​ 





 Finally push the elastic through the hole in your pouch then double it over and tie it off under tension. For a great finish cut off all the tag ends.​
ALL INFO FROM http://www.bellsofhythe.com


----------



## Flatband

Or you could go through all the trouble I did and bring it back to original cube band attachments style with wooden collets. Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189

That's great. Why don't BoH supply collets?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

ZDP-189 said:


> That's great. Why don't BoH supply collets?


Did you ever get an answer to this?


----------



## ZDP-189

Nope.


----------



## Chuff

A short while back I bought some square laccy with bands attached and wooden colletts inc. Fit a treat too. Have a look at ebay item no 260616388913 and see for yourself!
Personally I found them a little long but easy to trim. Better too long than too short I suppose, prob supplied this way so people can cut to length.
Cheers,
Chuff.


----------



## fish

the collets work a treet but are fiddly. that tutorial was good and clear though.


----------



## stelug

I wonder if it is possible to find teflon collars. Or just drill them (i'll try soon). They will be long lasting and rubber friendly


----------



## ZDP-189

Possible to make them.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

This looks good; the best advantage I can see is, they can be made of wood and replicated in the field, very usefull for me.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

ZDP-189 said:


> Nope.


Thanks.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

fish said:


> the collets work a treet but are fiddly. that tutorial was good and clear though.


Can you make a video on the Colletts, I would like to see them in detail?


----------



## Hrawk

Post moved to tutorial section


----------

